# the 6 meter long, $12 Leslie cable



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I know this is about organs instead of guitar amps, but, both are now obsessions of mine, and I though this might interest those who are cheap (or poor) like me.

Dwagar generously gave me his 62 Lowrey Festival, and so I've finally been able to use something (very cool) with my leslie 25, besides just guitar amps.

Anyways, I bought a second-hand Leslie cable online but was way too impatient to wait for it. So I went to B&E Electronics and bought an 18 gauge 7 conductor cable for $2/meter. The rest you can read about in my blog post with Pictures here:
http://yeomansinstruments.blogspot.com/2009/03/1962-lowrey-festival-and-leslie-25.html

You might notice as well that I changed the speaker jack output from the Leslie amp to 1/4" and I have an extra long speaker cable coiled up in there. This will allow me to still use with guitar amps. Of course, if I am still using an organ to control the spinning motor, I will be sure to plug another 8 ohm speaker into the Leslie amp to keep a load on it.

I have no interest in selling my leslie ever, but don't worry, I would never hack up more valuable leslies in this way.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Psst ... a 25 ain't that precious... but the speaker is nice. Now get that cable to something with horns and your life will be better.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Psst ... a 25 ain't that precious... but the speaker is nice. Now get that cable to something with horns and your life will be better.


Ya, that's why I don't feel bad changing everything in it. I wouldn't do this with my 142, which is a bit nicer.

Actually I took the Jensen out and put it in my little SE combo because I was worried about it blowing. I have an Eminence Private Jack in the Leslie right now.

the next mod to my 25 might be this one of adding a horn (if I can keep the load at 8 ohm):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fILizbJI8xw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just build and not mod..... The one by the stairs is one I built. Note cracks. You can't build a solid wood leslie. 

hwopv


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm really out of it when it comes to old organs. Love Jiimmy Smith, Jimmy McGriff, Groove Holmes etc. That was very cool thanks!

Shawn :smile:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I just build and not mod..... The one by the stairs is one I built. Note cracks. You can't build a solid wood leslie.
> 
> hwopv


Wow! Very cool! Solid Wood?!?! How much did this venture set you back? Where did you find the amps and motors and horns? I thought building was way more than finding an old one.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Wow! Very cool! Solid Wood?!?! How much did this venture set you back? Where did you find the amps and motors and horns? I thought building was way more than finding an old one.


He has friends like me


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Wow! Very cool! Solid Wood?!?! How much did this venture set you back? Where did you find the amps and motors and horns? I thought building was way more than finding an old one.


There ain't enough band width to go into that story.... you are correct in your assumption. My problem was that a) I live in the boonies b) had the walnut c) am brilliantly stupid d) have good friends like nonreverb and Captain Foldback. 

Put it this way the speaker on the right was only half of what the parts were. The thing I didn't realize when I started was that the 15" Field coil speakers getting eaten up Stereo buffs in Japan. The last one I saw on Ebay got over $600 for the speaker alone. 

My road leslie came from nonreverb. He hates to see me work this hard.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> He has friends like me


haha! Will you please be my friend too?

There seems to be not enough Leslies in the world. I'm ok for now, but I have a couple friends with Hammonds and no Leslies. I want to give them hope, or maybe help them build one or something.

I've considered trying to find a way to build some from scratch. Scouting out sewing machine motors or something. I'm sure you've heard all these rediculous schemes.

A friend of a friend just got an A100 for $50 off a nice old lady. And I just helped another buddy get an M3 from the States. Neither have Leslies. It pains me to see them without, so I want to help some how.

How do people get Leslies these days if they are just poor college graduates with no hope of ever making real money?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> There ain't enough band width to go into that story.... you are correct in your assumption. My problem was that a) I live in the boonies b) had the walnut c) am brilliantly stupid d) have good friends like nonreverb and Captain Foldback.
> 
> Put it this way the speaker on the right was only half of what the parts were. The thing I didn't realize when I started was that the 15" Field coil speakers getting eaten up Stereo buffs in Japan. The last one I saw on Ebay got over $600 for the speaker alone.
> 
> My road leslie came from nonreverb. He hates to see me work this hard.


Wow, I just read about Field Coil Speakers. Do you notice a huge difference in sound on those, or is it more about keeping things original that you don't convert things to permanent magnet speakers?

So, you got your other mechanical parts from your high-profile friends?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> haha! Will you please be my friend too?
> 
> There seems to be not enough Leslies in the world. I'm ok for now, but I have a couple friends with Hammonds and no Leslies. I want to give them hope, or maybe help them build one or something.
> 
> ...


Patience my friend! A friend of mine just dropped a Leslie 147 off with me to give a once over. He just got it for free from his wife's dad's basement...a little lint on it but none the worse for ware...heck it even has the preamp pedal.
Don't give up hope...they're out there and I'll bet when you least expect it one will turn up:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Wow, I just read about Field Coil Speakers. Do you notice a huge difference in sound on those, or is it more about keeping things original that you don't convert things to permanent magnet speakers?
> 
> So, you got your other mechanical parts from your high-profile friends?


Well the F15ll bass response is something else. It's also what you hear in all the original Jimmy Smith records. I am an oddball too:smile:

Amp,horns, crossovers motors came from Ebay. They don't get as high prices as the two speed stuff. Rich had a spare rotor but I did make one. Captain Foldback rebuilt all the amps. Best to plan to recap everything anyway.

They are out there... I just sold a 760 ... they are still cheap and sound ok too.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Well the F15ll bass response is something else. It's also what you hear in all the original Jimmy Smith records. I am an oddball too:smile:
> 
> Amp,horns, crossovers motors came from Ebay. They don't get as high prices as the two speed stuff. Rich had a spare rotor but I did make one. Captain Foldback rebuilt all the amps. Best to plan to recap everything anyway.
> 
> They are out there... I just sold a 760 ... they are still cheap and sound ok too.


Finally sold it eh? Good job Pat...:food-smiley-004:


----------

